# can anyone design this for me?



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

can you paint a picture or draw or something graphical and realistic of my horse? she is a race horse and i wanted a picture of her face like bigger but you can also see her body as its running and stretched out. does anyone know what i mean?


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll do it! Well, I'll try anyways.  Can you just post a bigger picture?

Edit:

Actually I just re-read your post and I'm not so great with drawing more realistic looking horses, but I'd still love to try if you want me to!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ok wil you please? like i dont want a cartoon i want it to look like she is running on the track.... ill put several pictures up to get a better idea. i really want her design on her face to be noticed.. her markings


----------



## Leyla2011 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll give her a shot!


----------



## Leyla2011 (Oct 27, 2010)

Heres the headshot done of her. I should have the racing one done by this weekend:









Do want on a ride/tack in the racing one?


----------



## dunhorse (Oct 24, 2010)

Leyla2011 said:


> Heres the headshot done of her. I should have the racing one done by this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is really neat, what program do you use??


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey that's good. But on her forhead it kinda goes up into a perfect arrow otherwise good job I can't wait to see the racing one. An yes do what you want to make it look real. I know this is time consuming but I also want one that is like a scetch drawing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

here is some good designs of race horses that id like. id like them to be sketched by pencil if possible. but use these pictures as a helper but paint the designs as her and her color and markings


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

or a painting but i want to see what it looks like by you lelya2011 in the same way you made the head shot


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I know what you mean, but did you want a pencil drawing in color pencils or just graphite?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Colored pencil please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....not so good with color. Might have a go when i've finished my requests though, if you're still looking. x


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey just checking to see how those pics are comin I hadn't heard from anyone. Let me know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I was gonna try and do a color pencil sketch, but i'm still working on requests from my thread.

I can try and fit it in around my other requests if need be, but i don't know how long it will take as i pretty much never work in color.

Is this something you need for a specific date?


----------

